# Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit - just a beautiful piece of music...



## tc9000 (May 10, 2022)

I love Tchaikovsky, Beethoven, Debussy, Chopin, Satie, and Rosseau has also got me into Lizst... but I had never listened to Ravel before until I heard this... oh my god! It's cinematic, itchy, agitated... but also sparkly, deep, and beautiful... just wow. And those sweeps - I will steal those!


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (May 10, 2022)

Loved this from the first time I heard it -- atmospheric poetry of the night. I think this Thibaudet recording was the first one I owned on CD:








Jean-Yves Thibaudet - Beautiful Starry Night: Jean-Yves Thibaudet Plays Ravel


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1992 CD release of "Beautiful Starry Night: Jean-Yves Thibaudet Plays Ravel" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## synergy543 (May 10, 2022)

Marius Constant (Twilight Zone composer) wrote a beautiful arrangement (in 1988) of Ravel's Gaspard de la Nuit.


----------



## Virtuoso (May 11, 2022)

tc9000 said:


> I had never listened to Ravel before until I heard this...


Then you're at the start of a fantastic journey.  Ravel's music is exquisite! The Adagio Assai from the G Major Piano Concerto is one of my all time favorite pieces in all of music:-



The recording with Claudio Abbado and the LSO is particularly good...






The album Nightfall from Alice Sara Ott might be right up your alley too:-


----------

